
The Dirty Business of Hosting Hate Online - kawera
https://gizmodo.com/the-dirty-business-of-hosting-hate-online-1836286885
======
mikece
The definition of "hate" is a loose and subjective. Facebook's own internal
studies show that hateful or "aggressively polarizing" posts garner the most
user interaction, and that user interaction informs the psychographic profile
of the users interacting -- which is data that Facebook sells to advertisers
(and allegedly nation state actors).

I like the idea of just letting people say what they want and only taking
action when people engage in criminal speech (inciting violence or other
illegal activity) and making liberal use of mute and block features in online
platforms.

